# Report: Celtics Offered Hornets Multiple Draft Picks To Take Justice Winslow



## Pelicans808

> The Boston Celtics wanted to be in a position to select Duke swingman Justise Winslow during Thursday night’s NBA draft.
> 
> Winslow surprisingly fell all the way to No. 10, where the Miami Heat were happy to take him and address a huge need on the wing.
> 
> Before that, the Celtics, according to ESPN Boston’s Chris Forsberg, offered a substantial package for the Charlotte Hornets’ No. 9 pick to take the Duke star.
> 
> “According to sources, the Celtics’ final offer to the Hornets was a package that could have featured as many as six draft picks, including four potential first-round selections (a combination of picks from this draft and in the future),” Forsberg writes. “But the Hornets could not be swayed and turned down multiple offers to select Wisconsin center Frank Kaminsky.”
> 
> Celtics president Danny Ainge noted Thursday night that the price to move up was “way too high,” which sems like an accurate statement if it would take six picks to move up just seven spots. That’s the kind of package you offer for a top-three selection that will produce a superstar player.
> 
> Winslow projects to be a tremendous NBA player, but he’s not worth that many assets.


http://nesn.com/2015/06/report-celtics-offered-hornets-multiple-draft-picks-to-take-justise-winslow/

This is why this organization has the worst owner in all of basketball running the front office. The Celtics were so desperate to get Winslow that they were willing to give up six draft picks to move up seven spots, and yet Jordan was so high on Kaminsky that he turned down a steal of a package.


----------



## Ballscientist

Nobody understands this,

Celtics have a lot of good players, they were in the playoffs last year.

They delivered about 15 trade proposals in 3 days to move up or get Cousins, all of them were turned down.


----------



## Adam

UnibrowBomber said:


> http://nesn.com/2015/06/report-celtics-offered-hornets-multiple-draft-picks-to-take-justise-winslow/
> 
> This is why this organization has the worst owner in all of basketball running the front office. The Celtics were so desperate to get Winslow that they were willing to give up six draft picks to move up seven spots, and yet Jordan was so high on Kaminsky that he turned down a steal of a package.


Nobody wants to trade a lottery pick in a deep draft for a bunch of shitty late 1sts. I wish everyone who talks about trading down or trading up like this is the NFL would realize this. LOL @ the idea that you can trade a bunch of junk for a top 3 pick superstar. Never.


----------



## Ballscientist

Most of Celtics trade proposals are 5 (or more) to 1 deal.

Let's say Cousins is worth 5 Stars.

Celtics can propose 5 players with 1 star each to Kings. When you add up all of them is equal value.


----------



## BlakeJesus

UnibrowBomber said:


> http://nesn.com/2015/06/report-celtics-offered-hornets-multiple-draft-picks-to-take-justise-winslow/
> 
> This is why this organization has the worst owner in all of basketball running the front office. The Celtics were so desperate to get Winslow that they were willing to give up six draft picks to move up seven spots, and yet Jordan was so high on Kaminsky that he turned down a steal of a package.


Couldn't agree more, they could have moved down to 16 and taken Dekker...while also picking up five extra first round picks.


----------



## Pelicans808

Adam said:


> Nobody wants to trade a lottery pick in a deep draft for a bunch of shitty late 1sts. I wish everyone who talks about trading down or trading up like this is the NFL would realize this. LOL @ the idea that you can trade a bunch of junk for a top 3 pick superstar. Never.


I don't believe there was that big of a drop-off in talent from pick No. 9 to pick No. 16. Hell, they just traded last year's No. 9 pick Noah Vonleh away after just one freaking season. As @BlakeJesus mentioned, Charlotte could have picked up a player like Dekker at 16 who could have filled a need for depth at the wing and gotten an extra five picks in the process. I like Frank Kaminsky and all, but you can't tell me he has THAT much of a better chance of panning out than whoever they could have gotten at 16...

Most people would have viewed this trade as a win for Charlotte. Winslow may develop into a solid player in the NBA, but the Celtics would have given up way too much to get him. Even if those picks are mid to late round selections and a couple of worthless 2nds, that's not "junk" in my opinion.


----------



## Adam

UnibrowBomber said:


> I don't believe there was that big of a drop-off in talent from pick No. 9 to pick No. 16. Hell, they just traded last year's No. 9 pick Noah Vonleh away after just one freaking season. As @BlakeJesus mentioned, Charlotte could have picked up a player like Dekker at 16 who could have filled a need for depth at the wing and gotten an extra five picks in the process. I like Frank Kaminsky and all, but you can't tell me he has THAT much of a better chance of panning out than whoever they could have gotten at 16...
> 
> Most people would have viewed this trade as a win for Charlotte. Winslow may develop into a solid player in the NBA, but the Celtics would have given up way too much to get him. Even if those picks are mid to late round selections and a couple of worthless 2nds, that's not "junk" in my opinion. And who is the top 3 pick superstar you're referring to? Kaminsky? You don't build the future of your team around the 9th pick in the draft.


There's a humongous dropoff from the #9 to #16 . #9 has a 30% chance to be a star and the #16 has a 5% chance. The #16 pick also has 3x the bust potential. Why would they trade the #9 , Kaminsky or Winslow, to get a Sam Dekker? Why would they trade a lottery pick for a future pick that might not even be a lottery pick given how easy it is to get the eighth seed in the East? Why would they want #16 and #28 ? That's just laughable. Having four first rounders is only nice if you're going to do a shotgun approach, take them all, and hope for a miracle. Nobody trades single digit lottery picks in a deep draft for a future grab bag of potentially bad draft players. This isn't the NFL. http://www.82games.com/nbadraftpicks.htm


----------



## UD40

Apparently one of the picks involved was an unprotected Nets 1st rd pick.

I'd find that pick very hard to pass up on.


----------



## Adam

UD40 said:


> Apparently one of the picks involved was an unprotected Nets 1st rd pick.
> 
> I'd find that pick very hard to pass up on.


That's the only thing that even keeps Charlotte from laughing in their face as they decline the offer. But that's not worth it because it could come in a weak draft and the Nets could always make the playoffs in the East, and the #9 this year was so promising. The Nets could pass them the #1 pick and they could end up in a Victor Oladipo draft. It's just not worth it when the guy you love falls into your lap.


----------



## Pelicans808

Adam said:


> There's a humongous dropoff from the [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=9]#9 [/URL] to [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=16]#16 [/URL] . [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=9]#9 [/URL] has a 30% chance to be a star and the [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=16]#16 [/URL] has a 5% chance. The [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=16]#16 [/URL] pick also has 3x the bust potential. Why would they trade the [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=9]#9 [/URL] , Kaminsky or Winslow, to get a Sam Dekker? Why would they trade a lottery pick for a future pick that might not even be a lottery pick given how easy it is to get the eighth seed in the East? Why would they want [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=16]#16 [/URL] and #28 ? That's just laughable. Having four first rounders is only nice if you're going to do a shotgun approach, take them all, and hope for a miracle. Nobody trades single digit lottery picks in a deep draft for a future grab bag of potentially bad draft players. This isn't the NFL. http://www.82games.com/nbadraftpicks.htm


Unless I'm reading those numbers wrong, it also says that the 9th pick also has a 10% chance of being a "solid" player compared to a 25% chance at #16 . While the chances of both the #9 and #16 picks becoming role players is equally 30%. I just have a different opinion of this draft pool between 9-16, and probably Kaminsky for that matter, than you do. I'm not trying to compare this to the NFL, I just don't see it as a completely laughable offer as you do. This may be a separate issue from the main point you're trying to make here, but I see an equal chance of both Dekker and Kaminsky becoming solid players. I don't see a chance of Kaminsky ever becoming a star, which neither one of us is arguing he will be.

With all of that being said, they should have just taken Winslow. There's no guarantee Batum is going to stay beyond this year and Winslow was just sitting there at No. 9 when most thought he would be off the board by then. 99.9% of the time Jordan is just plain terrible at drafting players. Three years in a row he's taken a PF, and so far he's 0-for-2. If you count MKG in 2012, that's three straight lottery picks that haven't panned out yet. I'm sure Pat Riley sent him a lovely gift basket for allowing Winslow to fall into his lap.


----------



## Najee

Adam said:


> That's the only thing that even keeps Charlotte from laughing in their face as they decline the offer. But that's not worth it because it could come in a weak draft and the Nets could always make the playoffs in the East, and the #9 this year was so promising. The Nets could pass them the #1 pick and they could end up in a Victor Oladipo draft. It's just not worth it when the guy you love falls into your lap.


Given what Charlotte did with the No. 9 pick -- selecting yet another power forward, the fourth such lottery pick in the past five years -- and its history of drafting the NBA gave the city another team, the Hornets may have been better off making the trade.


----------



## Goulet

I'd really like to see what the Celtics were offering.

Let's say one of those pick was a Nets pick. That single pick "might" have value compared to even the perceived value of who they wanted.

You can't say Charlotte has a horrible track record so they should realize that who they wanted was the wrong guy. That makes no sense if you're in that room. "We make bad decisions so let's just trade the pick".

Even if that pick was Sam Bowie it's who they wanted and Celtics could've been offering future picks with much less value.

Look who was picked 20-30. Would you want 3 of those guys and one random shot at a FUTURE pick that you don't know the value of compared to a guy you like.

The further out these picks are the less they help Charlotte now as well. 

It's easy to say they're idiots for turning down "4 1sts" when you perceive them to be lottery picks but since no one knows what these picks were you have to believe they honestly weren't THAT good.


----------

